# New enclosure knocked up over the weekend



## pharskie (Mar 25, 2012)

New enclosure I knocked up over the weekend for my new arrival Im expecting on wednesday. Its 900x450x450. I'm yet to put heat cord in under the tile and place the thermostat probe up on top to be sure the temp stays at 31. I used an aqua one aquarium background that I cut to size for the background which hides the wires perfectly. I highly recommend this stuff. Opinions? Anything people think they would have done differently?


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 25, 2012)

to be honest, you wont need a heat cord under that tile other then tha tlooks good


----------



## pharskie (Mar 25, 2012)

I live in central west nsw and it gets pretty damn cold. Just wanted to be sure it would stay t
Nice and warm. Going to pick up a black slate tile tomorrow.


----------



## pharskie (Mar 29, 2012)

. 
All set up and housing my new coastal. On the tile sits around 32 to 33 and cool end stays around 25 to 26


----------



## campbell72010 (Mar 29, 2012)

the only thing i wouldve done different is make more hahaha
looks bloody brilliant!


----------



## pharskie (Mar 30, 2012)

Hahaha thanks I plan on making more. Maybe even making a large bottom tank with enclosure split into 3 stacked, 6 ft top and bottom and two 3fts in the middle


----------



## Morgana (Mar 30, 2012)

The enclosure looks really good, if I were a snake I'd want to live there!! Lucky you don't live near me or I'd be trying to con you into making me one lol !!
Smick job.
Morgana


----------



## pharskie (Mar 30, 2012)

Hahaha if anyone wants one I can make top one for 580 in wired and the bottom one for 1000 neat, unwired

Unwired*


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 31, 2012)

pharskie said:


> Hahaha if anyone wants one I can make top one for 580 in wired and the bottom one for 1000 neat, unwired
> 
> Unwired*


wow that post has lasted a fair while, mods must be on holidays, either that or they don't pay any attention to the diy section  you need a subscribers account to say anything about selling anything


----------

